# What are all your competitive plans for 2007?



## EXTREME

What are your plans for 2007 ladies? Who plans to enter what shows?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

25% off Better Bodies clothing for MC members


----------



## Malika

Caledonia Pro AM

Nabba Britain

Nabba World

Nabba Universe

Few guest apparences...

X


----------



## Malika

Am I the only lady in the house?!


----------



## Guest

im here im just a bit slow

nabba england to qualify me for the nabba universe its going to be wreid starting my diet when i would normally be finishing it

xx


----------



## LeeB

what about the hula hoop championships???


----------



## Neil R

LeeB said:


> what about the hula hoop championships???


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I second that motion!!!!

Gonna have to get me down to the NABBA Englands next year with both Rach & Avril getting onstage, it'll be awesome!!!!


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> what about the hula hoop championships???


im afraid to say there gunna have to wait till 2008, too busy with hop scotch championships!

me and avril on stage together i'll look like a little kid, be fun though

xx

come on lads it a ladies thread but we want to know your plans?

x


----------



## Neil R

> come on lads it a ladies thread but we want to know your plans?
> 
> x


At the moment, its work & overtime to pay off debts. Gonna look for a better paid job; applied for job as a Corporate planning analyst, so i'm keeping 'em crossed about that..........oh, your're meaning competition wise ! :? Err....lets think...plans....Oh yeah, NONE!! :lol:

Might think about helping out backstage if I get asked, but just enjoying the 'down time' for the moment.

I think us lads should leave this thread now coz

..."its a ladies thread, for ladies things, come now Florence!! " :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Malika

' said:


> me and avril on stage together i'll look like a little kid' date=' be fun though
> 
> [/quote']
> 
> Hey Rachael,
> 
> we all know it's all about shape :wink:
> 
> X


----------



## Guest

Malika said:


> ' said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and avril on stage together i'll look like a little kid' date=' be fun though
> 
> [/quote']
> 
> Hey Rachael,
> 
> we all know it's all about shape :wink:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> very very true, with our new flavia bums next year we'll knock em dead
Click to expand...


----------



## Malika

lol :wink:


----------



## Neil R

I din't actually mean both on stage at the same time silly :lol:

Unless there's an 'Open Hula-hoop' event!!

Can you imagin our Av doing the Hoola-Hoop!! RAOFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

hi all sorry i not been online for a while had no internet access.

my plans

NABBA CLASS TWO FIGURE MARCH ( to qualify for the british)

nabba britain ( if i qualify)

dougies show perhaps also but have forgot already when it is lol

will book flights soon dougie by the ways just gettnig the ole nativity plays out the way at the kids schools first.#

wee andi x


----------



## EXTREME

Rachael, Avril is doing physique now so won't be up against you.


----------



## Guest

hi dougie

yer a knew avril had moved physique, but if the classes are small in nabba they sometimes chuck us stage together

xx


----------



## Malika

Hey Rachael,

you better practise the most muscular pose then...

Only joking! :lol:

Seriously, I can't see it happening: I would understand if they put 2 figure girls of different hight in the same class because of lack of competitors, but not a figure with a physique...

Avril will probably be on her own anyway in her class...


----------



## Guest

I had wanted to give toned figure a go in 2007 but with health probs I have had this year it is looking unlikely unless I miraculously get better very fast 

Never say never but its looking unlikely unfortunately


----------



## DM

i will be at shows cheering on avril her hubby and few others

and hopefully finally get to meet MALIKA



will be defo be cheering her on, shes going to kick ass in 2007 8)


----------



## bodyworks

she did in 2006 mate.


----------



## Malika

Yes but I'll kick many more next year! :lol:


----------



## DM

bodyworks said:


> she did in 2006 mate.


as she says a lot more asses to be kicked in 2007 some lean some fat

lol


----------



## Guest

HI Gang.. MY plans are NABBA West in April,, then BNBF, also joined NPA,, so qualifiers, and who knows!!!!!


----------



## kirstenc

Cant believe its this time of year again!

thinking of doing Nabba Scotland and Extreme Show. start diet and gym seriously tomorrow - ahh!! will see how quickly come in and go from there! still unsure!


----------



## flick161

I am aiming for Toned Figure at NABBA South East in April to get me started.

Then would really like to put on some more muscle, lose BF and do the NPA Southeast qualifier in September. But that's a lot of bbq's to miss and be good at over the summer!

Am not getting on stage until I see a marked difference in my legs and glutes so cardio here I come!


----------



## Guest

well........... gave myself one almighty great BOOT right up the ass after xmas and the plan is.....

28th april -

Prolab (only one figure class tho so i up against some SERIOUS competition lol - jst for the experience tho before......)

5th May -

NABBA Scotland toned figure

then dougie says the MIGHT be a novice female class at the caledonia pro am (12th may) in which case i would do that.

Thats enough for my 1st ever attempt lol - esp 3 weeks in a row!


----------



## Neil R

You'll only get better and better!!


----------



## Guest

ta, hope youre right


----------



## LeeB

ill get to work on the bright pink "go zara go" banner asap!

and on the other side it can read... "shes just a girl - what does she know"  lol


----------



## Guest

haha perfect Lee!

Plus it will come in dammed handy as an excuse if things dnt go to plan....


----------



## Neil R

Well done at the Scottish Zara, just been watching your routine on Youtube and I gotta say..."WOW", you really know how to get the audience in the palm of your hand great routine that oozed sexyness.

You achieved what you doubted you would...you stood up on stage, and you belonged there!! Next year will be your year.

Great start to your competetive career. And next time you'll give yourself a decent ammount of time to get ready too, won't you


----------



## LeeB

wheres the video zara??

and how do you feel it went?


----------



## Tall

Through a process of elimination and detective work...

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## LeeB

i enjoyed that! ahem!


----------



## Tall

ha I wasn't going to comment - not after the carnage that was the juicy booty post (or whatever her name was!)

lmao!


----------



## LeeB

lets not say owt about zaras booty!

ob a good dancer tho.. shame the video was an odd angle and blurry tho.. cant really see the condition!


----------



## Tall

Dude - I thought you were a keyboard warrior...? 

Google...

www.myspace.com/zaraleoni

You need a MySpace account to see the rest of her pics - looking very lean.

Well done Zara.


----------



## Guest

cheers guys....

i forgot to stop by and let u know wat happened lol

i came 6th out of 7 which is pretty s**t lol. at the time i was annoyed..... dnt get me wrong not saying other ppl didnt deserve to place above..... it was the judges remarks as to why i placed where i did. now that i've had time to mull it over, i think fair enough.. he may have a point in what was said..... perhaps jst the way he said it that got me.

Basically the comments were.... not girly enough, not enough glamour and glitz...... get a more striking routine, show more confidence, wear brighter eyeshadow (blue, he said) do more with hair.... etc etc. I asked about my shape and condition was told it was fine. (was also told id have won all but one of the engish qualifiers this yr but that the scottish one had a much higher standard).

Now..... what i get from that is that toned figure class isnt for me! I'm too much of a tomboy maybe? whatever the case am going for trained figure next year. Pip Charlton and Layla Docherty showed this yr that so long as you nail the condition, size isnt so much of an issue.

So its back in the gym and train like a maniac for next year  hehe

Doing the caledonia on sat..... tbh am expecting to come last! the class is figure, not toned figure so im not in condition for it so fair enough, but it will be good exerience for me.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922

Hi Zara!

You looked great IMO, it was the judges that put me off competing again back in 2005 when i placed last in the novices and thought i was far better than some, Dont let rubbish comments put u down, ur routine was fluid and as for the girlie bit well, u looked great,

Keep it up, and dont let anyone p'ss u 0ff,

R


----------



## LeeB

lol.. so hold on... this is a physique competition and the judges comment on your hair and eyeshadow?? from what you said.. id never let that judge make a decision about you again... i mean... they ob cant do it proper?

am i the only one who thinks like this??

zara.. me and louise will try and catch up with you at the caledonia!


----------



## Guest

well.... thats what i thought but apparently presentation is a huge part of the toned class. The girl who won this yr had similar things said to her last year so..... ach well. s**t happens eh?

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> lol.. so hold on... this is a physique competition and the judges comment on your hair and eyeshadow?? from what you said.. id never let that judge make a decision about you again... i mean... they ob cant do it proper?
> 
> am i the only one who thinks like this??
> 
> zara.. me and louise will try and catch up with you at the caledonia!


aye that be cool.... i'll be the slightly squiffy girl..... not planning on driving this time so be heading to the bar after..... or perhaps before who knows? hehe!


----------



## LeeB

it really does boil my pee how some lasses get treated at shows... ive seen some shocking decisions in the past.. mainly due to the judges not really knowing what they are looking for... and hence the competitors not knowing what to present! and usually its a bunch of old pervs judging anyways!!

speaking of which... is dougie judging at the caledonia???  lol


----------



## Guest

haha na hes not i dnt think but jim caldwell is so he'll keep the perv quota up on his behalf haha!

ach lee... tbh its the comments am peeved about not the placings..... i dnt grudge any one of the girls where they placed they all worked hard for it and deserved it...... i jst think trained class is the way forward for me from now on.


----------



## Neil R

Well done at the Caledonia Zara!!!

I guess these judges did think you were Girly enough!! LMAO! 

2 shows 1 first place. 50% record already!!!

I told you you'd only get better! Now your gonna be wondering "Hmm, if only i'd done the Prolab...." 

Great result gal. Maybe you'll get more respect now PMSL!


----------



## LeeB

you did great zara.. how the fcuk could anyone say your not girly enough??

mind... is the thigh stroke an official pose??? im thinking of doing that move in my next routine... not sure ill get the same reaction as you tho!! lol

was going to say hello as you were on your way out... but you looked deep in thought/conversation!


----------



## Guest

haha...... Lee that wasnt thought that was my "need food" face hehe

and yeah neil.... prolab next year defo lol

went out for a wee drinky afterwards with a few ppl.......... oooohhhhh dear lol


----------



## LeeB

was it a wee drinky or a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee drinky? lol


----------



## Guest

laura irving (toned) nikki trench (trained) and me......

it was messy lol!!


----------



## Guest

one from the show itself earlier in the day.... ony one ive seen i like haha


----------



## LeeB

tut... did yous not take ur trophys round the town with ya?


----------



## Guest

haha na! hands needed to be free for drinking  LMAO


----------



## LeeB

ive never got the going out thing after a show.... all i want to do is sit somewhere quiet and eat sausage rolls and turkish delight!!


----------



## Guest

tbh thats what i wanted after scottish so we cancelled a night we had planned..... but i knew that after caledonia that was it diet was over so i was more enlivened haha

glad i went too as i met someone........ well actually i've known him many years..... just not "that way" til that night. Must have been fate  haha


----------



## LeeB

fate? or dream tan? or did he just offer to buy you a kebab?


----------



## bushidodad

Ga Ga Ga God damn .

Sorry a little off topic but it is the first time I have seen Zara's new avatar. You look amazing. You look like you have dropped a BF% or 2 and a nice muscle gain too.

Real Real Nice.

All the tuna and hard work really paided off.

Good luck to everyone competing. I am not there just yet, soon.

Ltr


----------



## EXTREME

All I can say is that at the Caledonia Laura and Zara both looked great, Laura was a bit softer than the previous week and Zara was a bit harder, the judging was right on the money as far as I can see.

I agree with Zara about the judging at the NABBA show, in 2006 Kirsten Cameron was the closest thing on the stage to the picture of the girl who NABBA put in their magazine and said that was what they were looking for in a Toned class, yet she was second.

I was not happy and went and found some of the main judges, one said Kirsten looked uncertain in her routine - then they gave her the best routine award!

Another said she never smiled enough, I asked if they would deny Gary Lister the Pro Universe for not smiling or if someone had gum disease and had lost all their teeth would they be expected to smile? They declined to answer my questions because I had them tied up in a position they could only agree with me.

As far as I'm aware its whats going on from the neck down, I am also aware Toned pays more attention to the girls overall look but unless someone is half orc its their physique that should win the class not their implants or Colgate smiles.


----------



## bodyworks

never happen DB. gary always smiles on stage.


----------



## EXTREME

Thats true BW big Gaz is a smiler!


----------



## Guest

LeeB said:


> fate? or dream tan? or did he just offer to buy you a kebab?


he says it was the hotpants and the stripper shoes lmao (dougie knows him.... he'll appreciate that comment i reckon knowing what hes like haha!)

there were no kebabs or any other food for that matter.... prob explains my buckled state pmsl!!

still i've sobered up now and we're still together so its all good


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> All I can say is that at the Caledonia Laura and Zara both looked great, Laura was a bit softer than the previous week and Zara was a bit harder, the judging was right on the money as far as I can see.
> 
> I agree with Zara about the judging at the NABBA show, in 2006 Kirsten Cameron was the closest thing on the stage to the picture of the girl who NABBA put in their magazine and said that was what they were looking for in a Toned class, yet she was second.
> 
> I was not happy and went and found some of the main judges, one said Kirsten looked uncertain in her routine - then they gave her the best routine award!
> 
> Another said she never smiled enough, I asked if they would deny Gary Lister the Pro Universe for not smiling or if someone had gum disease and had lost all their teeth would they be expected to smile? They declined to answer my questions because I had them tied up in a position they could only agree with me.
> 
> As far as I'm aware its whats going on from the neck down, I am also aware Toned pays more attention to the girls overall look but unless someone is half orc its their physique that should win the class not their implants or Colgate smiles.


well put and thanks.... couple other ppl said i had improved after scottish... i didnt think so til i saw the pics and my weight was the same? odd eh?

like i said tho... no more toned for me. I dnt mind being placed down the line if the judging is on size, symmetry/balance and condition and the others are better than me. That i can handle no bother at all  I know for a fact am gonna be small for trained class, but its a hobby to me - I do it for fun and i dont want to do things and get big.... i'll do what i can in the next 11 months and prob not touch anything till diet time again. All i can promise is i'll be the best i can be given the time and using that plan, and we'll just see what happens and who I'm up against on the day.

I might not compete again after next year who knows, and i have to live in this body for the rest of my life.... so am not gner take risks with it just to get on stage 3 times next year  haha

Its all for fun and thats how I am going to approach it from now on


----------

